# Recommended Tyre Shine?



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Morning All,

Im sure this topic has been covered countless times so apologies but here we go again!

Was looking for a good tyre shine to use that has no sling. For this reason I think Im going to stay away from the gels.

Ive use Megs Endurance and even after waiting and wiping any excess off I got a fair bit sling, not sure if application was too heavy or what but never been keen on using it since. 

Would be looking for a satin look, like a new tyre look. From what Ive seen CarPro Perl is the go to for what Im after, but have heard Gyeon Tyre being thrown around too. 

Whats everyones thoughts?

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Not a regular part of my routine but I really like Angelwax Elixir, I put it on my tyres when swapping wheels, lovely satin finish and seemed to last a decent while.
Now I think about, I should try harder to us it


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Not a regular part of my routine but I really like Angelwax Elixir, I put it on my tyres when swapping wheels, lovely satin finish and seemed to last a decent while.
> Now I think about, I should try harder to us it


Well before now I havent really ever bothered with tyre shine (i know.. ) but the worn look of the tyres are getting at me more and more after every wash hah! Ill have a look at the Angelwax, roughly how long do you usually get out of it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been using Swissvax Pneu. Its expensive but the 250ml bottle has lasted over 6 months used on 2 cars pretty much every week. Gives a lovely finish.

Just bought Adam's VRT Tire & Trim Dressing for a change though as I'm really impressed by Adams products. Not tried it yet as only got it mid week.

Edit: Bought on 6th Feb, probably another months worth left on the bottle.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Gtechniq - T1 for me


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> I've been using Swissvax Pneu. Its expensive but the 250ml bottle has lasted over 6 months used on 2 cars pretty much every week. Gives a lovely finish.
> 
> Just bought Adam's VRT Tire & Trim Dressing for a change though as I'm really impressed by Adams products. Not tried it yet as only got it mid week.
> 
> Edit: Bought on 6th Feb, probably another months worth left on the bottle.


Thats Adams VRT is another name Ive heard, think PanTheOrganiser did a video showcasing it and it held up quite well if I remember correctly.

Would like to keep it down in price as much as possible at the minute tho, thats why ive been lookin at the likes of PERL but in time I might branch out to the executive tyre shines hah!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Gyeon Q2 is the best I've used so far you get 3-4 weeks if you've give the tyres a good clean and degrease first and no sling


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been using powermaxed tyre and trim dressing, seems to last well 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

BruceVolvo said:


> Gyeon Q2 is the best I've used so far you get 3-4 weeks if you've give the tyres a good clean and degrease first and no sling


Giving your tyres a good clean/degrease is essential imo. Then whatever dressing you choose, apply it when you know you won't be using the car for a while. I like to apply in the evening so the dressing can sit overnight. This will all help towards getting minimal/no sling. I've been using Autoglym Super Sheen for years.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Mclarxn said:


> Thats Adams VRT is another name Ive heard, think PanTheOrganiser did a video showcasing it and it held up quite well if I remember correctly.
> 
> Would like to keep it down in price as much as possible at the minute tho, thats why ive been lookin at the likes of PERL but in time I might branch out to the executive tyre shines hah!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


carPRO PERL is an excellent product and if on a budget it will suit all your dressing needs however I find it only really works well on a tyre if its neat and not diluted,


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Loads of different products on the market dude your spoilt for choice .


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks all for the responses and recommendations, think Im going to go for Perl or Q2 Tyre due to the cost and 0 sling. 
Anyone had any experience with these two? 
Which do people prefer for durability/ease of application/look?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Mclarxn said:


> Thanks all for the responses and recommendations, think Im going to go for Perl or Q2 Tyre due to the cost and 0 sling.
> Anyone had any experience with these two?
> Which do people prefer for durability/ease of application/look?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have both, I regularly use Pearl but Gyeon does last a bit longer!

Pearl is a nice dressing for the plastics also! Get Pearl!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

This is Pearl on the Mrs Cooper S.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

I recently started using ODK Attire and it's great, it comes in a nice dispenser bottle too! Here's a pic of it on my tyre, lasts 2/3 weeks, maybe longer, but I usually strip back and reapply!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Not something that gets mentioned often, but i'm really surprised by the ability of Demon tires, I don't tend to drive after washing so can't comment on sling, but the look is very natural and seems to last well, as a bonus i picked it up in B&M for £3 a bottle.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had some Poorboy's Trim restorer lying around, tried that on my tyres and found it works really well and lasts 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Timbo84 (Apr 14, 2018)

Gyeon tire


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

One option for you if you don’t like tyre shine is Adams tire and rubber cleaner, leaves tires looking nice, clean with that new tire look without the need for anything more however I usually add something extra to give a little shine.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I really like obsession wax Nero. So easy to apply and really nice finish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Perl .you can dilute it and use it on trim too.very versatile

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Perl is OK, but just OK on tyres. Dreadful on trim and streaks very badly at the slightest hint of rain.

Z16 on tyres for me. Love the stuff.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

another option thats not mentioned too often is wax addict feeder, durability is reasonable and it gives a nice look. but my general go to is Chemical guys Tyre and trim gel.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

At the minute, my favourites are:-

Carpro PERL
Zaino Z16 
Orchard Autocare Glitz
Autoglym Tyre Gel

This is a topic that comes up every so often on the site. Here's a link to quite a good thread with pictures to back up any suggestions.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334112&page=21

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

I like the auto glym performance stuff. If you dont lile too much shine you can rub it down with a dry (old) microfibre afterwards which leaves a duller finish.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Tifosi said:


> Perl is OK, but just OK on tyres. Dreadful on trim and streaks very badly at the slightest hint of rain.
> 
> Z16 on tyres for me. Love the stuff.


And that's the main reason I've avoided Perl, I've read numerous comments on here expressing the same opinion.
On a side note, its nice to see 'just dressed' tyre pictures from the products already recommended, but you don't see many pictures of how the tyre dressings are holding up after a couple of weeks of daily driving......surely that's a better way to gauge an opinion?!?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This is ODK attire 14 days after it was applied, still looking good even though the car needs a wash


----------



## OBB1 (May 21, 2018)

Another vote for CG New Look Trim Gel from me. I've had a bottle for years; a little goes a very long way. :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Swissvax Pneu is definitely my preference but recently have tried Gtechniq - T1, as I couldn't find stock of Pneu anywhere, and have been very impressed. 

One coat produces a nice satin finish and two coats will bring the tyres up to a glossier shine. My only criticism of Gtechniq - T1 is that the bottle it comes in only has a nozzle that squirts the T1 out in a stream. This means you have to squirt it onto an applicator pad or directly onto the tyre. Doing this uses lot more that Pneu which has a spray nozzle. I found an old spray nozzle that fitted the T1 bottle which makes it far more efficient. It is a good product, but I'll be going back to Pnue next time.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Angelwax Elixir for me.
Lasts a good few weeks and a nice satin sheen.
I have had no sling with it
I came from using Mequiers before which always seems too shiny for my liking


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Being a cheapskate the tyre shine I use is a multi surface polish eg https://www.aldi.co.uk/multi-surface-polish/p/006183020786600.
It leaves a deep satin finish if you wipe the tyre with an old microfibre after spraying. For a more glossy look just spray and leave it. If it is left I would recommend not driving for 24 hours to avoid sling.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Carlos Fandango said:


> Being a cheapskate the tyre shine I use is a multi surface polish eg https://www.aldi.co.uk/multi-surface-polish/p/006183020786600.
> It leaves a deep satin finish if you wipe the tyre with an old microfibre after spraying. For a more glossy look just spray and leave it. If it is left I would recommend not driving for 24 hours to avoid sling.
> PLEDGE Furniture Polish As A Tire Shine!...Will It Work? - YouTube


No durability


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

This is autoglym tyre gel after two washes and about 1200 miles. Just wiped over with a damp microfibre after washing car.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

+1 for CarPro PERL neat on tyres, diluted to suit on trim.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

DanWinfield said:


> This is autoglym tyre gel after two washes and about 1200 miles. Just wiped over with a damp microfibre after washing car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks VERY impressive after 1200 miles :thumb::thumb:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Waxaddict Tyre Feeder Conditioner is my go to, I've heard good things about Gyeon but haven't tried it


----------

